# (TOMCAT] Installation Tomcat auf WinXP



## RoNa (1. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern Tomcat 6.0 auf WinXP installiert. Der Server startet auch ganz normal, nur es will mit dem normalen 'shutdown.bat' nicht stoppen. Es passiert nix.

Ich hab' den Server mit WTP in Eclipse konfiguriert. Es kann auch normal starten nur beim beenden sagt er mir:'Server is not responding' . Danach geht er auch gezwungenermaßen aus. 

JAVA_HOME und CATALINA_HOME habe ich gesetzt. Muss ich noch etwas in PATH setzen?

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben. So fürchte ich, dass etwas nicht passt.

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## HLX (1. Jul 2009)

Schau mal im Tomcat-Logs-Verzeichnis in die 'catalina.<datum>.log', ob Fehler beim Start oder beim Beenden des Tomcat aufgetreten sind.

Vielleicht wird der Shutdown-Port von einer anderen Anwendung belegt.


----------



## RoNa (1. Jul 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Antwort.

Die Logs habe ich schon durchsucht. Da steht nix. Die Dateien sind 0 KB groß - sehr verdächtigt.

Was ist der shutdon Port des Tomcats bzw. wo wird es eingestellt?

Robert


----------



## HLX (2. Jul 2009)

Wenn du die shutdown.bat ausführst wird ein Befehl an einen bestimmten Port gesendet. Der Tomcat horcht auf diesem Port und fährt sich beim Emfang des Befehls herunter. Per Default ist der Shutdown-Port 8005.

Der Port wird in der server.xml eingestellt. Die findest du im Tomcat-Verzeichnis 'conf', oder falls du den Tomcat über das Eclipse WTP verwendest im Eclipse-Projekt 'servers' unter dem Namen deines Tomcat.

Über 'netstat -a' kannst du im Windows-Befehlsfenster nachschauen, ob bei beendetem Tomcat eine andere Anwendung auf dem Shutdown-Port horcht.


----------



## RoNa (2. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

der Port scheint frei zu sein.

Merkwürdigerweise loggt der Tomcat nix. Der müüüste ja auch im positiven Fall was loggen.

Oder kann ich einen anderen Level setzen in 'logging.properties' ?

Noch eine andere Idee?

Robert


----------



## HLX (3. Jul 2009)

Vielleicht wird 8005 von einer Firewall gesperrt.

Falls du die Installationsversion (exe-Datei) installiert hast, kannst du außerdem mal versuchen die gezippte Version vom Tomcat zu installieren.


----------



## RoNa (3. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe schon die gezippte Version installiert. Das mit der Firewall probiere ich aus.

Ich habe allerdings die Log-Einstellungen verfeinert. Dabei bekomme ich in catalina.2009-07-03.log folgende Fehlermeldung


```
03.07.2009 07:16:29 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
FEIN: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: D:\javaAPI\jdk1.6.0_12\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\Programme\PC Connectivity Solution\;C:\Programme\ThinkPad\Utilities;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\PROGRA~1\ULTRAE~1;C:\Programme\Subversion\bin;D:\javaAPI\jdk1.6.0_12\bin;C:\javaAPI\maven-1.0.2\bin;C:\Programme\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities;D:\javaAPI\apache-ant-1.7.0\bin;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Lenovo;C:\Programme\TortoiseSVN\bin
java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener.init(AprLifecycleListener.java:136)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener.lifecycleEvent(AprLifecycleListener.java:81)
	at org.apache.catalina.util.LifecycleSupport.fireLifecycleEvent(LifecycleSupport.java:119)
	at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardServer.initialize(StandardServer.java:770)
	
	
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:535)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina.load(Catalina.java:555)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.load(Bootstrap.java:260)
	at org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap.main(Bootstrap.java:412)
Caused by: java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no tcnative-1 in java.library.path, no libtcnative-1 in java.library.path(D:\javaAPI\jdk1.6.0_12\bin;.;C:\WINDOWS\Sun\Java\bin;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\Programme\PC Connectivity Solution\;C:\Programme\ThinkPad\Utilities;C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;C:\Programme\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel;C:\PROGRA~1\ULTRAE~1;C:\Programme\Subversion\bin;D:\javaAPI\jdk1.6.0_12\bin;C:\javaAPI\maven-1.0.2\bin;C:\Programme\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities;D:\javaAPI\apache-ant-1.7.0\bin;C:\Programme\Gemeinsame Dateien\Lenovo;C:\Programme\TortoiseSVN\bin)
	at org.apache.tomcat.jni.Library.<init>(Library.java:56)
	at org.apache.tomcat.jni.Library.initialize(Library.java:157)
	... 16 more
```

Sagt das jemanden was? Vor allem was ist das APR? Es ist auch die einzige Fehlermeldung, die ich sehe.

Robert


----------



## maki (3. Jul 2009)

> Ich habe allerdings die Log-Einstellungen verfeinert.


Wozu das denn? Die TC Loglevel fasst man eigentlich nie an.



> Dabei bekomme ich in catalina.2009-07-03.log folgende Fehlermeldung


Das ist kein Fehler, nur ein TRACE (=FEIN), kannste ignorieren, wenn du das logging wieder richtigstellst, siehst du diese Meldung nicht mehr.


----------



## RoNa (3. Jul 2009)

OK.

Robert


----------

